# Arto Fueling Up Problem Finally Solved



## Gretchibald

Some might have seen my earlier posts where I had a problem fueling up, had to put fuel in very slowly to avoid splashback.. Also the part of the filler neck that holds the fuel cap on was missing.
Ordered a new neck filler a while ago and got around to fitting it today, nice sunny day.
For Arto owners here's how to do it. You can't access the connecting hose by removing the wheel arch as I first thought as although the wheel arch appears to be held in by self tappers it is also sealed/glued in place in fine German style.
You have to remove the plastic side panel ( left of the passenger seat), but to do that you have to remove the left hnd facia panel above it, but to do that you have to remove the the whole top facia panel below the windscreen . ( Dont need to take it right off , just move it a bit to get the left facia off. There you will see a chunk of foam glued on to a plastic panel and further sealed around the edges by expanding foam. Cut away the expanding foam and carefully ease up the foam. Lift the plastic panel, bending it to clear the wing mirror bolts, now you can see the back of the neck filler the connecting tube and the jubilee clips holding it all together.
This is the best bit, after removal of the old neck filler and tube I put my finger into the tank fill tube and felt something move. I pulled out the whole filler nozzle off one of those 5lite plastic spare fuel cans as sold at most garages, and therein lay the problem all along.
I am a very happy chappie now. Unlikely that anyone else will have the same problem, but there it is just in case.


----------



## dragonflyer

I have to admire your persistance in the face of construction difficulties. I am sure your description will help some other poor soul in the future.

Thanks for all the hard working folk on this site who resolve problems.

Joyce


----------



## inkey-2008

Can I have the bit back for my petrol can. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Andy

Glad your sorted.


----------

